# Latest Pentel conversion project



## pipecrafter (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the Pentel P200 series pencil mechanism, but I'm not a fan of either the shape or plastic body that it comes in - so I solved both problems by making a new body from aluminum:  






It's way more comfortable, and I already have people clamoring to get in line for them.  I'm going to need to make a trip to Office Max for more supplies.  :biggrin:


----------



## seawolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Sharp looking pencil.
Mark


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 31, 2009)

Kurt,
That looks great.  I had a lesson on a metal lathe last Saturday, and I am just itching to get one, especially now I see what terrific work you've done.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow that is sweet.


----------



## rpearson (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow.  Nice job making it "your own".


----------

